# ~ Drugged by my Parents ~



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

?????????? I must be drugged. There's no link.:grin:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> ?????????? I must be drugged. There's no link.:grin:



 Me TOO.... but if you hover over the title it shows one.....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Me TOO.... but if you hover over the title it shows one.....


Hover? haven't done that since the 80's, when my parents drugged me...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> Hover? haven't done that since the 80's, when my parents drugged me...


:razz:

I am sure there will be people hovering in March.....or wait....maybe that is cowering? :lol::lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> :razz:
> 
> I am sure there will be people hovering in March.....or wait....maybe that is cowering? :lol::lol:


Why would people be cowering? If you are referring to Jeff, I would hope he is a lot more personable at your seminar than he is on here to people he doesn't like.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> Why would people be cowering? If you are referring to Jeff, I would hope he is a lot more personable at your seminar than he is on here to people he doesn't like.


<sigh> it was a joke.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> <sigh> it was a joke.


Ahh...never know on here anymore...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops my bad....it's showing up for me (now). Is it showing up for everyone else?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Oops my bad....it's showing up for me (now). Is it showing up for everyone else?


nope not for me...what is it supposed to be? I'm using google chrome browser and all i see is a little tiny box...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's try one more time...then I have to go the Photobucket route. Takes all the fun out of this post :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Let's try one more time...then I have to go the Photobucket route. Takes all the fun out of this post :lol:


sure does lol, still just see a box...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Candy...

I don't see anything at all.....bizarre.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I must have been drugged by my parents, I can't see shit.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL, who was drugged by their parents? :-?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm sure it isn't worth all the trouble, but I'm personally invested now.

The link addess is to an email, never gonna work.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

It's rather embarassing that I'm such a "computer Tard", ain't it?! :razz: Must have been from being drugged?! Now let's just hope it's worth the laugh ;-)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Cowering???? AT JEFF???? Oh please, now that's really funny, but good for his ego, I'm sure. I have it on very good authority he is all bluster and no bite anyway. Apparently just as polite as you please in person.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Cowering???? AT JEFF???? Oh please, now that's really funny, but good for his ego, I'm sure. I have it on very good authority he is all bluster and no bite anyway. Apparently just as polite as you please in person.


HI Susan,

I don't know who your "good Authority" is, but I trained with
Jeff at the CMR for a couple of years. He isn't any more polite in person then he is here. VBG
He does good decoy work, but his people skills are lacking 
My dogs liked him


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah susan, so bite me.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bite yourself. I heard it from a number of established trainers. Jeff only talks a big game until he is around those who actually know what they are doing, then he's a pussycat because unfortunately he's not stupid enough to pull the same bullying crap as he does on the internet when he is actually confronted with accomplished trainers. Then he shuts his mouth. He's a legend but only in his own little mind.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

YAY! it worked....It was ....cute....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sure you think you have spoken to big time trainers about me, but the fact of the matter is that you haven't. I know who I talk to. I don't know any "bigtime" trainers. So sorry to bust that out on you, but it is true.

Maybe you should go and get your aura read. You seem really angry. Maybe go out and title a dog.

HA HA


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> YAY! it worked....It was ....cute....


Thanks Joby ;-) Made it worth the PITA to get 'er done!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff why don't you do what you do best and go pick on some poor person who's dog just died.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thomas Barriano quote: He isn't any more polite in person then he is here. VBG

Like my last two trainers - but I learnt a lot from them. I'm actually quite surprised when I meet with a civil decoy (polite). There's no time for good manners in effective training, in my mind. A lot of good trainers and decoys have little or no social graces but I don't want to take them to meet the Queen, so what!!!

It's easier on the field, you can assess the situation and it's never personal. I've been called a number of names but it's just a spur of the moment thing and doesn't destroy the normally good relationships.

On forums, a lot of statements appear to be insulting and there is no chance for real dialogues or shamefaced half apologies with half of the world chipping in as well.

Take it or leave it!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh I have no problem with trainers & decoys who yell, after all my mentor is Dean Calderon! I'm just funny in that I expect someone who thinks they are so much better than everyone else to actually have some sort of proof of their greatness, I just can't respect some internet blow hard who can't back it up. And I do have a problem with message board bullies who shit on anyone who's opinions are different from their own, who seem to think this is their own personal playground and get some sort of satisfaction from shitting on someone who's dog just died, who want to make everything personal & think their way is the only way, yet have done nothing in reality to back up their big mouth.

Jeff you think people who don't like you are jealous, or as you have said in the past, you think we are just mad because we know you are right. Nothing could be further from the truth. We are just sick and tired of you acting like such a colossal jerk, plain and simple.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gillian wrote;


> A lot of good trainers and decoys have little or no social graces but I don't want to take them to meet the Queen, so what!!!


I got a newsflash for you Gillian, most people that are really into dogs lack people skills. Dogs are their default....when everything else runs amuck, they default further into their dogs.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Oh I have no problem with trainers & decoys who yell, after all my mentor is Dean Calderon! I'm just funny in that I expect someone who thinks they are so much better than everyone else to actually have some sort of proof of their greatness, I just can't respect some internet blow hard who can't back it up. And I do have a problem with message board bullies who shit on anyone who's opinions are different from their own, who seem to think this is their own personal playground and get some sort of satisfaction from shitting on someone who's dog just died, who want to make everything personal & think their way is the only way, yet have done nothing in reality to back up their big mouth.
> 
> Jeff you think people who don't like you are jealous, or as you have said in the past, you think we are just mad because we know you are right. Nothing could be further from the truth. We are just sick and tired of you acting like such a colossal jerk, plain and simple.


I get where you're coming from, taking "knocks" from a proved trainer on the spot is ok, no harm done, just a matter in training, it's not personal. I, too, have no problem with this (have a good mouthpiece myself)!!

I'm just wondering how many really "big shots" we have on here and, if they were that big, surely they'd have the "greatness" to tolerate the "little shots"? I'm deliberately not mentioning any names because I know none of them and I know how the written word hurts more than the spoken one. Just lately some of the posts have really "got up my nose" but I guess, if I could have faced them verbally, it would have been half so bad.

It would be a pity if some educated people stopped posting - in my opinion a "non-conflict" zone is tantamount to providing a "conflict" zone.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Thomas Barriano quote: He isn't any more polite in person then he is here. VBG
> 
> Like my last two trainers - but I learnt a lot from them. I'm actually quite surprised when I meet with a civil decoy (polite). There's no time for good manners in effective training, in my mind. A lot of good trainers and decoys have little or no social graces but I don't want to take them to meet the Queen, so what!!!
> 
> ...


Gillian read all of Jeffs posts in the couple of recent threads that Molly lady started she also posted a couple of videos in those threads.
And tell me what sort of a person you think Jeff is. How or why could any one with one ounce of character or decency have any respect or give him a ounce of credibility I truly don't get it. 
If Molly has a husband or brother and if I were Jeff I would looking over my shoulder at every dog event I ever attend.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike is right. It's one thing to have a difference of opinon, quite another to go out of your way to constantly berate and attack those who think differently from you. It's not my job to make Jeff see things the way I do, frankly I could care less about his opinon, but to be constantly put on the defensive and attacked out of spite is not constructive and is wrong. He's out of line and out of control. It shouldn't be the mods job to control Jeff, nor should it be the responsibility of others to report him when he's in full swing. He is an adult and should be able to act accordingly, control himself. I really have to wonder about the character of someone so willing to constantly spit so much venom, to what end? What exactly is the point of being a nasty asshole all the time?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, Mike, Susan, was just talking generally. Didn't follow the dialogue between Molly Graf and Jeff Oehlsen and, quite honestly, without looking at it would say, this is their battle.

Will have a look.

On the other hand, a promising forum "Schutzhund" has been opened and one of the threads has already been locked.

What's wrong? We have bitching and bullying in real life but here, I thought we could have at least civilised conversations and interesting training discussions.

Seems not, seems like people who have never even attempted Schutzhund are out to curse it with their opinions which are obviously not based on experience. Disappointed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> ... Seems not, seems like people who have never even attempted Schutzhund are out to curse it with their opinions which are obviously not based on experience. Disappointed.


They had one deleted or locked "freebie." 

Then, per Admin: _Schutzhund Discussion specifically about the sport of Schutzhund and all its phases. Members that repeatedly bash the sport are banned from this section._

It's not fun to watch the forums where you have posting privileges disappear, one by one. But it does happen.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Mike is right. It's one thing to have a difference of opinon, quite another to go out of your way to constantly berate and attack those who think differently from you. It's not my job to make Jeff see things the way I do, frankly I could care less about his opinon, but to be constantly put on the defensive and attacked out of spite is not constructive and is wrong. He's out of line and out of control. It shouldn't be the mods job to control Jeff, nor should it be the responsibility of others to report him when he's in full swing. He is an adult and should be able to act accordingly, control himself. I really have to wonder about the character of someone so willing to constantly spit so much venom, to what end? What exactly is the point of being a nasty asshole all the time?



Susan

I have a lot more respect for an asshole that posts what he thinks publicly, then someone who whines to the moderators
when they can't toe the line or starts an underhanded
behind the scenes campaign to get someone banned. That is a perfect example of no class IMO


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Susan
> 
> I have a lot more respect for an asshole that posts what he thinks publicly, then someone who whines to the moderators
> when they can't toe the line or starts an underhanded
> behind the scenes campaign to get someone banned. That is a perfect example of no class IMO


Hi Thomas, That is certainly your perogative and I respect your point of view. But from my perspective, there is a difference between someone who wants to have a discussion with opposing points of view and someone who is constantly rude and spoiling for a fight. 

I would have to say Molly certainly made her feelings known on the open board, and she toed the line, as have myself and others, so to me there was nothing underhanded or untoward about discussing the situation via PMs. Don't kid yourself, the mods don't kowtow to anyone here, including either Jeff or Molly. Jeff got himself banned.


----------

